# Help! Need A Home For Banded Pigeons



## Bogart (Oct 12, 2007)

I am new to this site. I just spoke to Little Star from 911 Pigeon alert. I have called NPA and the band is not traceable. The birds are very friendly. They are in a cage on my deck. I have a dog and a cat and can not keep them. PLEASE, if you, or you know someone in the Los Angeles area that can come and get the birds I would be grateful. 

You can contact me at 323-822-0381
Brad


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Bogart said:


> I am new to this site. I just spoke to Little Star from 911 Pigeon alert. I have called NPA and the band is not traceable. The birds are very friendly. They are in a cage on my deck. I have a dog and a cat and can not keep them. PLEASE, if you, or you know someone in the Los Angeles area that can come and get the birds I would be grateful.
> 
> You can contact me at 323-822-0381
> Brad



Brad, I work with Mary Ann (Littlestar) on 911. I have just sent a message to the NPA to see what they have to say about the band. What was the reason they gave for not being able to trace the band?


----------



## Bogart (Oct 12, 2007)

The NPA gave me a number of a pet and feed store. The store said that they didn't have a way to track them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, OK, I understand now. Yea, we have that problem sometimes. We've got some members in your area. It's just a matter of them coming on line and seeing your message. I'm in VA, so it's a bit later here than it is there. Hopefully someone will be on soon. Do you know what kind of pigeon this is? According to the band, it isn't a racing pigeon.


----------



## Bogart (Oct 12, 2007)

the band is green.
NPA 8 07 DV 206
Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Bogart said:


> the band is green.
> NPA 8 07 DV 206
> Thanks


Well, the "DV" tells us that it isn't a racing pigeon. It should be one of the breeds below and most likely one of the ones in red. That's if the person who banded it, put the correct band on it's leg. 

Antwerp Smerles, Berliner Tumblers, Capuchines, Chez. Bagdads, Clean Leg Tumblers, Coburg Larks, Damascenes, English Owls, Hessian Pouters, Pigmy Pouters, Silesian Pouters, Spanish Pouters, Jacobins, and Turbits


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Brad,
I picked up your case on 911. Can you post a picture of these birds? That's the best way to help determine the breeds.


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

*update*

i just picked up brad's pigeons.
there are three, and they have a very interesting light and dark peppering to their feathers. i will be transporting these pigeons down to terry (right terry? eeeeeek!) on sunday.
if i have time i can take photos but there's this whole "thesis" thing i'm supposed to be working on right now so i'm a little scrinched for time.
thanks everyone.
f. weeble


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

fallenweeble said:


> i just picked up brad's pigeons.
> there are three, and they have a very interesting light and dark peppering to their feathers. i will be transporting these pigeons down to terry (right terry? eeeeeek!) on sunday.
> if i have time i can take photos but there's this whole "thesis" thing i'm supposed to be working on right now so i'm a little scrinched for time.
> thanks everyone.
> f. weeble


What kind of Pigeon are they?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

fallenweeble said:


> i just picked up brad's pigeons.
> there are three, and they have a very interesting light and dark peppering to their feathers. i will be transporting these pigeons down to terry (right terry? eeeeeek!) on sunday.
> if i have time i can take photos but there's this whole "thesis" thing i'm supposed to be working on right now so i'm a little scrinched for time.
> thanks everyone.
> f. weeble


Thanks for picking up these birds! Yes, they are to come to me when you bring your pijjie.

Terry


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Fallenweeble,
It was very nice talking to you on the phone today and Thank you so much for picking these birds up from Brad.
Terry, Thank you so much. Let me know when they are at your house. 

You girls are sweethearts and don't know what I'd do without you both.

When Brad had call me and told me about the pigeons I told I would do my best to help him. I have to thank Mr. St. Claire for giving my phone number out, LOL. Actually I don't mind that he did, that's why he has my phone number.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

The birds are here thanks to FW (Fallenweeble) and her friend. They are three young pigeons and all "lookers" .. nice and unusual colors and feather patterns. Pictures whenever I can get to it.

Terry


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you Terry for letting me know the three are now in your care. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

littlestar said:


> Thank you Terry for letting me know the three are now in your care.* I can't wait to see them.*



Me too!


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks brad for helping these birds reach the right resources.
thanks littlestar for helping to facilitate this rescue.
and thanks terry for once again accepting birds-in-need into your home (it was nice to see you yesterday!)

f. weeble


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You're welcome to everybody  ! No time for pics yet, but maybe tomorrow. Everyone should be thanking Fallenweeble for assisting these birds and the many more that she has. We're getting a very good little group of pigeon persons there in the West LA/San Fernando Valley area .. it was a vast wasteland for needy pigeons until Firstimer, Fallenweeble, and Kippermom came to the rescue.

Terry


----------

